# Yahar! Pirate chest incoming! A really nice pirate chest build I have been working on the last few weeks.



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Evening all,

After a heat wave and a juggling the kids being home for summer I have managed to get going on my next large pirate themed prop for my channel. This chest has been a ton of work, but it's coming together real nice! Net week I am adding the treasure and some additional aging to make it look authentic as possible!

Hope you enjoy the journey if you end up watching!

-Samhain

Part I:





Part II:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one beautiful pirate chest.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

RoxyBlue said:


> That is one beautiful pirate chest.


Thanks Roxy! I think I overdid the size just a tiny bit.... and by a tiny bit I mean a lot. The thing is massive, which in turn made everything on it take more work.. I have enjoyed it, but am glad this week is the final video of the build. lol


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Another true masterpiece you have made.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks really nice. Now to fill it with some treasure. You know, _someone_ on here posted a quick "tutorial" on casting your own pirate doubloons. They would look pretty good in your treasure chest if you ask me.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

A bit of a sneak peek on this weeks video. I went with simple poker chips, It uses SOOOO many. I may add some sculpted coins at a later date, but the poker chips did great for the time being


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Lovely work SP!


----------



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nicely done! Excellent paint job on the chest and treasure.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

I have now finished it up with a fully functioning EVA foam lock! I am now completely done with that chest! lol. Been fun build though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really clever!


----------



## Atticus Finch (Aug 16, 2021)

Very nice work! I'm working on a pirate themed haunt this year and this gave me some good inspiration.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Great work! Glad to know I’m not the only one that has had a prop size get away from me. Living that dream right now ha ha! This turned out really well.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Nov 15, 2019)

Lol, thanks all! It was a interesting build to say the least. Now my living room wall is being converted into a arched wall.. I love this time of year, and I set it up where my fall decor rolls into my halloween decor. Allows me to start decorating at the beginning of September! lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW that is an awesome chest! Well done!


----------

